# Snowmobile Trail Permit Fee Increase for 2011 Season



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Increased Fee comes with Support from Michigan Snowmobile Association and DNR 

More...


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

What do I get for this if I don't glide groomed trails


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, you wont get a ticket..


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

This has been in the works for a while with the incremental uptick. Last year we bought 3 as a family and didn't put a mile on the trails. 

If you ride on public land you need a permit as I read it. But I'm no CO.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

The only people who can ride without are those riding private land only or for the sole use of fishing on a frozen lake. 
Take your sled across land or to the gas station and your up for a ticket

Personally I think its complete BS. Only those riding groomed trails should be required to have one. We pay registration fees on our sleds already.

But them are the laws and they love collecting money from those who think they can slide by.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I sold my main sled last year and gave up and decided not to replace it. I sold my trailer and spare sled last week. The cost of fuel, trail permits, a room, and chasing the good snow plus finding time to go made me realize it wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

averageguy said:


> I sold my main sled last year and gave up and decided not to replace it. I sold my trailer and spare sled last week. The cost of fuel, trail permits, a room, and chasing the good snow plus finding time to go made me realize it wasn't worth it to me.


I feel sorry for those in Northern Michigan who rely on snowmobilers for a living. My place is in Gaylord and in winter it used to be jammed. Couldnt find a Hotel room. This was a few years ago. Now I can roll thru town on a Saturday in January and its dead. 
We spend a boat load of cash as a group. Look at the total overall money it costs from the purchase prices, fuel-oil, food, lodging,clothing, routine maintaince, the total amount we add to local enonomys like Gaylord is starrering. 
I cant even guess how much those guys we see pulling the 4 sleds on a trailer up to the local hotel room for a weekend of sledding. me the wife and 2 kids, with lodging and meals, add fuel and oil...its gotta be 1,000
for the weekend!!! I couldnt afford that. Anf thats the moneys that those resort towns are losing out on. 
No a good way to promote tourism in the state.


----------

